# 1959 Murray Fleetline ( Strato Plus!)



## Wayne Adam (Dec 27, 2014)

Here are some pictures of my latest purchase. A 1959 ( or 1960, not sure), Murray Fleetline. In '59 & '60 The Fleetline was the top of the line Murray bike you could buy.
It is a step above the Strato Flite, basically a Strato with a springer, and the twin cousin to the Western Flyer Golden Flyer. I bought this from a friend and long time fellow collector. I touched up a lot of the black paint, repainted the rack, and spent hours cleaning and polishing the chrome. The bike still has the original seat in perfect condition, and the Murray scripted grips. I really love these little chrome Delta lights. I  wasn't in the market for another middleweight, but these don't come along everyday.
 Thanks for looking.....................Wayne


----------



## nj_shore (Dec 27, 2014)

Another Great Find, Wayne... Great look, Very Unique... How does it ride?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 27, 2014)

*nj_shore*

Thanks Steve!...Actually, it rides fine. It pedals easily with that big sprocket, and the springer works great...Thanks again.......Wayne


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2014)

That's a real purdy one. Nice job.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful bike! It is indeed in fact one  you do not come across everyday in that condition.

It also has the exact seven jeweled pedals  I've been trying to find for my '63 Strato Flite for the last 2 years.

Still looking for those.

Jim.


----------



## krateman (Jan 6, 2015)

Very nice looking bike. Ride with pride!


----------



## 1969nam (May 16, 2016)

Outstanding color combo......thanks for sharing this gem !


----------

